# 35 Whelen



## AK_Maine_Iac (Feb 25, 2012)

Now that i am getting gray on top, i have decided to shed some of my harder recoiling rifles. Now they're mostly closet queens. The past few years i have been using my 35Whelen mostly. Great moose and bear gun.
Does anyone have any pet loads for the old 35Whelen. So far i like 250 grain Hot cor over 54grns of RE15.


----------

